# Mystic Chai spiced tea



## Negley81 (Sep 26, 2014)

Does anyone here in Mexico, or San Luis Potosí, know where to purchased the Mystic Chai spiced tea? I purchased it at Samsclub online but I would like to purchase it here in Mexico. Are there any local stores that carry such things. At first I thought perhaps in a store that deals with Chinese ingredients, but I have been unsuccessful. Any ideas?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Chai, or chay, means tea. Why the redundancy. Never heard of a brand called Mystic.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Chai, or chay, means tea. Why the redundancy. Never heard of a brand called Mystic.


Only Sam's Club knows for sure.


----------



## Negley81 (Sep 26, 2014)

My bad. Actually on the label it just says, Mystic Chai spiced. Either way, I'm still looking for it here in Mexico


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Negley81 said:


> My bad. Actually on the label it just says, Mystic Chai spiced. Either way, I'm still looking for it here in Mexico


The next time I go to my local Superama, I'll look for this product in the coffee/tea section.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Negley81 said:


> My bad. Actually on the label it just says, Mystic Chai spiced. Either way, I'm still looking for it here in Mexico


Just got back from Superama. No Mystic Chai, I'm sorry to report. There were a couple of other brands of chai but not the one you want.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Tea, Tchay, Chai, Té, Tay, etc.; really the same word the world over. Usually hot, with or without sugar and more often than not, drunk from a small glass, not a cup. Like flavored coffees, I think the spice thing is an American fad, but some are interesting, others not. Iced tea is also not often found in places where the Brits colonized.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

If I were looking for this product:










I'd send an email to the company ([email protected]) asking 1) if the product is distributed in Mexico, 2) if it is distributed the name and contact information for the distributor in Mexico, and 3) any known retail outlets where the product is sold in Mexico.

Best of luck with the search.


----------



## Negley81 (Sep 26, 2014)

Just an update..and clarification. I found McCormick brand Chai Tea at my local Chedraui. It is ok but what I am looking for is the Mystic Chai Spiced which I have only found online at SAMs and Amazon.


----------

